# Installation of roof supports for slide out beds



## blessed (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a 2004 Fleetwood Sequoia PU.
I'm having trouble putting the support poles for the pull out beds. Is there an easier way to put them up. Sometimes I have my wife push the cross arms up with her feet while I push the pole in place. It's an interesting looking manuever. Help!:shrug:

Blessed


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

I used to own a hybrid travel trailer with the beds on each end like a pop up. Hubby worked from the outside (putting the poles underneath and snapping the canvas onto the bottom) and I worked from the inside. Once he got the poles in the bottom, I would sit on the bed and simply push up the end bar and then snap the middle support bar onto the end bar and pop it into place where it connected to the trailer. I was able to take care of it all from a seated position on the bed.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Blessed, 

I am a little confused. Isn't your bunkend roof support (AKA Shepperd) pole adjustable? My has two spring loaded buttons along the shaft that you can push in and adjust the length of the pole. Yes I typically have to push on the pole to get it in place, but it usually means pushing the pole in an inch or two.

Ruide


----------

